
Gaming interview skills – 80/20 advice - ramblerman
I am a contractor, and having moved countries most of my references and connections are now moot. Always been in the top 20% of my colleague pool and confident enough in my skills outside of brainshops like google et al.<p>It seems in London (my new home) job hunting is heavily weighted towards algorithm tests and whiteboard questions. If I give myself this summer off with a 3 hour a day study window, what is the most effective thing I can do purely to game interview skills.
======
soham
I am biased, but this is a question that we ask everyday to ourselves:
[http://interviewkickstart.com](http://interviewkickstart.com).

We don't think interviews can truly be gamed though. They are much like a
date, where often the person's true personality will come out before
committing to a long term relationship.

They can however be practiced, the concepts can be brushed up and confidence
can be built, with the rest left to your interviewers to judge.

